# A1 Führerschein - Was kostet er heutzutage?



## Goyle 2010 (9. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Ich bin immoment am sparen auf meinen A1 Führerschein. Dabei müsste ich erstmal so grob wissen was der Schein kostet. Eine nette Maschine habe ich mir schon rausgesucht das kann ich einfach da draufrechnen.

Leider gab Google nur Foren mit dem Thema aus dem Jahr 2009 und da sich dass ja immer wieder mit dem Preis variiert wollte ich hier nochmal nachfragen.

Und bitte bloß keine Kommentare wie "unnötig" oder "sinnlos". Ich habe schon meine Gründe dafür.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab zwar direkt den A gemacht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der A1 zwischen 800 und 1000 Euro kosten wird. Hängt allerdings davon ab, ob du noch extra Fahrstunden brauchst. Am besten schon mal vor dem Haus das Kuppeln üben.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (9. Mai 2011)

Danke 

da du ja schon ahnung hast und direkt die A klasse gemacht hast wollte ich mal gerne fragen was für eine Maschine du empfehlen kannst damit ich möglichst bequem fahren kann.

Meine Körpergröße: 1,93m (tendenz noch etwas mehr).

Immoment hatte ich eine *Honda NSR 125 R *im visier. Vielleicht kannst du mir ne bessere Zeigen


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2011)

Ich kenn mich mit Mopeds nicht mehr aus, seit ich meins vor einem Jahr verkauft hab. 

Ich würd dir aber für den Anfang eine leichte, stabile Maschine empfehlen, bei der es egal ist, wenn du sie mal in den Dreck wirfst. Eine Hayabusa ist als Fahranfänger nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert - wobei mir die auch nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht hat. ^^

Ich hatte als erstes eine Suzuki GSX 600F.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (9. Mai 2011)

Als ich den damals gemacht habe (3 1/2 Jahre), hat er so um die 900 Euro gekostet und da wird sich nicht viel geändert haben.
Ich habe eine Aprilia RS 125 gefahren und rate dir von der Maschine ab. Nur Schrauberei und die Ersatzteile sind schweine teuer.
Honda NSR ist glaube ich ein Zweitakter, ich könnte dir die 125CBR empfehlen.
Das ist meines wissens ein 4-Takter und die gibt es oft. Einziges Manko ist, dass sie sehr schmal wirkt und etwas feminin, aber mit einem 
netten Remus Pot wirkt das ganze schon was anders.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (9. Mai 2011)

Über eine CBR hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht.

Schrauben möchte ich möglichst vermeiden.


----------



## pampam (11. Mai 2011)

Als ich meinen A Fürerschein gemacht habe, meinte der Fahrlehrer, dass man für A1 auch knapp 1000€ bezahlt.

Aber da sind die regionalen Unterschiede so hoch, dass du besser mal in mehreren Fahrschulen in deiner Nähe Preise vergleichst und auch fragst, was man so durchschnittlich komplett für den Führerschein zahlt.


----------

